# Is the New Ride Dh worth the $?



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys my names kendall and iv been riding for about 6 years now. IM 18 and i live in ny. Right now i have a 04-05 3d ride kink with cartel bindings but i was thinking about getting the new 08-09 ride dh is it worth getting this board? Should i get this years or last years. if you have any insight let me know.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I have last years DH DFC and it has been worth its weight in gold.


----------

